# Bacon Jerky



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

As I was frying up some bacon for breakfast, I realized that I had never come across bacon jerky or dehydrated bacon. Any one out there tried making it?


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

If you can find it, this brand is delicious! During fishing and hunting trips I've been known to bring a bag or three along with me. I'm usually the most popular guy on the trip!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have tried dehydrating it. Took about 26-27 hours at 165-170 degrees and I had to clean up the grease more than once, but it was tasty. The worst part was smelling it for 24 hours and not eating it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

... and candied bacon ...

:factor10: :factor10: :factor10:

http://wellpreserved.ca/how-to-make-candied-bacon-jerky-recipe/

:flower:

Enjoy!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

AKPrepper said:


> If you can find it, this brand is delicious! During fishing and hunting trips I've been known to bring a bag or three along with me. I'm usually the most popular guy on the trip!


Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0.H0.Xoberto+bacon&_nkw=oberto+bacon&_sacat=0


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Wouldn't high fat content give it a very short shelf life? Or is it extra salted to help preserve it?

Anything to do with pig candy gets me excited.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You really had to go and post something like that!

Now I'm going to be dreaming about it until I can give it a try. lol



NaeKid said:


> ... and candied bacon ...
> 
> :factor10: :factor10: :factor10:
> 
> ...





Woody said:


> Wouldn't high fat content give it a very short shelf life? Or is it extra salted to help preserve it?
> 
> Anything to do with pig candy gets me excited.
> !


I've made "Sausage Jerky" which has a pretty high fat content and it has kept for over a year without turning.

Gonna have to get into it now and give it another test - be about 18 months old by now, I keep it stored in Food Saver bags - when I get a "ROUNDTUIT" I'll give that candied bacon a try and put it in the food saver bags also.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have seen bacon bit in bags in stores, they claim they are from real bacon, just sitting on the shelf, not in a cooler.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Davarm said:


> You really had to go and post something like that!
> 
> Now I'm going to be dreaming about it until I can give it a try. lol
> 
> ...


If you try it, and wonder if it is still viable.... I'll offer my services to check it out for you. It is the least I can do for the good of science. As well as the advance of bacon candy!!!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

It may be a while until I get around to it but I'll let you know when I get it done!

Bacon is proof that God loves us!


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> I have seen bacon bit in bags in stores, they claim they are from real bacon, just sitting on the shelf, not in a cooler.


If they are the ones that Costco sells, we do use them. They are fine on the shelf until they are opened and then the need to be refrigerated


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, you have all encouraged me, I think next go round I might have to try drying some bacon.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Woody said:


> Wouldn't high fat content give it a very short shelf life? Or is it extra salted to help preserve it?
> 
> Anything to do with pig candy gets me excited.


Been thinking a lot about bacon jerky and how the fat would store.

I make "salt pork(90+% fat)" and store it unrefrigerated, sealed in food saver bags and haven't had any go rancid(yet), some of it is 2 years old.

While I was stationed in Italy I happened upon "lardo", a cured pork fat(pure fat) "product" that was just hung from hooks at the markets and it didn't go rancid.

As I get time I'm going to do some reading and figure out why some fats store well and how to reliably do it with something other than salt pork.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe it is just contact with the air and pathogens that cause it to go rancid? If you can keep it air tight or sealed in a skin or salt, sausages and the like store unrefrigerated.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Davarm said:


> ...I make "salt pork(90+% fat)" and store it unrefrigerated, sealed in food saver bags and haven't had any go rancid(yet), some of it is 2 years old.


Salt pork, the secret ingredient in the worlds best breakfast hash and in beans


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

"Ditto"

A pot of pinto beans slow cooked with a big slice of salt pork and a slab of cornbread on the side, not many things better.


----------



## gebhardsdairy72 (Oct 20, 2014)

Where can one purchase Elk and Boar and Mule deer Jerky?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

gebhardsdairy72 said:


> Where can one purchase Elk and Boar and Mule deer Jerky?


*Do a google search!*

:brickwall:


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Davarm said:


> when I get a "ROUNDTUIT" I'll give that candied bacon a try and put it in the food saver bags also.


If you are still trying to get the ROUNDTUIT, there is one here for sale:

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7

Gonna get it myself, but keep forgetting to do the checkout.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

gebhardsdairy72 said:


> Where can one purchase Elk and Boar and Mule deer Jerky?


Where have *YOU* looked?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Jim1590 said:


> If you are still trying to get the ROUNDTUIT, there is one here for sale:
> 
> http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7
> 
> Gonna get it myself, but keep forgetting to do the checkout.


Back in the 70's when I was a freshman in high school, our shop teacher had an injection mold attachment for the drill press, he milled out a mold and we mass produced little $.50 sized plastic tokens that had "TUIT" on both sides.

We sold those things for $.05 a piece and made so much money that we had a Coke and Pizza Party, my dad bout a "butt load" of them and would hand them to his workers when they said "When I get around to it".


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I've had bacon jerky and it was wonderful. I think it may have been beef with bacon cure though. 


For most of my life I had never met a bacon I didn't like, then I tasted Amish chocolate chip cookies made with bacon grease  I was vending at one of the local Farmer's Markets and there was a long line of people buying these cookies. We have Amish friends and they are wonderful cooks. wonderful cooks and a long line, I thought it meant that even though it sounded horrendous they must be delicious!

I've never tasted such horror in my life!!!

Bacon candy sounds creepy but now I have to try it


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone tried smoking bacon to make Jerky?


----------

